# Xorg y ATI

## Alzania333

en http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml. En el apartado de las ATI. Entiendo que tengo que escoger Radeon HD 6000 como External firmware blobs. 

Tengo una Radeon HD 6370M.

Estoy equivocado?

 *Quote:*   

> Listado de Código 2.5: Ajustes para AMD/ATI
> 
> (Configure el núcleo para usar el firmware radeon-ucode)
> 
> Device Drivers --->
> ...

 

----------

## Alzania333

me dicen en #gentoo (irc) que tengo que usar los external firmware blobs: radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin. que con eso me valdria. es asi?

----------

## tinchovmm

Hola, si lo dicen ellos debe ser asi   :Shocked: 

en mi caso ati 5770:

```
radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin
```

despues:

```
/lib/firmware/

 

no te olvides de hacer emerge radeon-ucode. Saludos
```

ojo no habia visto, si vas a hacer aceleracion por har compila como modulo

<*> Direct Rendering Manager ---> 

<*> ATI Radeon 

 y no va [*] Enable modesetting on radeon by default 

en mi caso da error. .

----------

## Sefer

Aprovecho este post para preguntar una cosa de ignorantes, que diferencia hay entre dar aceleracion de esa forma y la de ati-drivers? cual es mejor de las 2?

----------

